# I'll Be Home For Christmas



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

My arrangement of a Christmas classic played on a Collings I35LC (aged) ThroBak pups - thanks for listening!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Excellent! 

Thanks for posting the video.

I hope my friend @GTmaker sees this as it appears (I think) to be the style of playing he enjoys and is working on. 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you and yours @dale 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I always enjoy your playing Dale. Just to echo what Greco said, Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

very nice Dale...
I would try the same song with the tone control at almost zero....nice way to mellow things out.
And "yes it is" to Greco for pointing out that its the kind of arrangements that I look for.

Today, I printed out the 4 x-mas songs that I like to play so it must be getting close to the big day.
G.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

dale said:


> My arrangement of a Christmas classic played on a Collings I35LC (aged) ThroBak pups - thanks for listening!


Your dynamics (volume ) are pro man! The melody jumps from this take. Excellent. That's the hardest thing to do especially when there's an amp in the mix.

Ok Dale, so you've recently joined and a fellow veteran GCer says they've always enjoyed your playing. What's the story? Where do you play? Bio time man???


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sincere thanks for each kind post and taking your precious time to listen - really means a lot! Thanks GTmaker for the suggestion on tone pot - i will certainly be experimenting with it.

sambonee - thanks for your post. I enjoyed this forum for quite some time a few years ago and for whatever reasons have not be active until recently and i'm honored folks would let me feel a part! I live in Lexington KY, teach Special Education for 'a living' and am blessed to play quite a bit in this area. I just turned the odometer to 55 and have been playing since i was 14 - as we all say wow where does time go. For over 40 years the guitar has been my passion. I love everything about it and music. Playing, owning, taking care of guitars and most of all the people it continues to bring into my life.

I play a great deal with a local vocalist, Lauren Mink. She did a couple of seasons on American Idol and got to the top 20. That gave her some local celebrity and kept us very busy. We do a great deal as a duo, which i love, and we also have a band for dates where it's appropriate. I also play in a country band that does predominately 'old school' country, Haggard - Cash - Owens ect. I also play in the Lexington Lab Band. I'm a core member, one of 5, that has input into the bands musical choices. I also play at a local congregation that runs between 10 - 15 thousand in attendance on a couple weekends a month. It is a very pro setting - click tracks - loops/tracks and some really special people and players.

I teach a little out of my home. I feel like what i'm saying applies to many of us - i consider finding the guitar in my life one of the greatest things - it has been with me through all of life's twists, turns and changes. It has connected me with memories that are truly priceless. I'm thankful to be a part of this community and say a sincere thanks for sharing our common love of music and guitars! 

dale


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, what a great and inspirational post Dale. Thank you for sharing!

Ps I enjoyed your song, well played!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Thanks so much for for being willing to give it a listen! 

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!

dale


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey Dale
I have just about every Lexington Lab Band YouTube video bookmarked. That has to count for something...congrats on those impeccable recordings.
I am all-ways drawn to using both pickups on a dual humbucker guitar. Neck tone control on 2 or so and the bridge tone control about 4.
I find this gives me that real nice spread in frequencies that's well suited for the stuff I play.

Speaking of stuff I play, I'll attach those 4 charts of x-mas songs that I mentioned.
This will be a good homework assignment for everyone...You know the melody so start on a nice slow tempo till you get the hang of things...

take care
G.
ps...these attachments are in a "Word " format...if you cant open them...sorry about that.!

OK...another sorry...I cant find a way to attach the word files to this page...
If you want the charts, send me a private message with your email and I get them to you...or tell me how to do it on this page.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Greatly appreciate you taking your time to check out videos - sincere thanks it does count for something! I love your comments on dual HB guitars - makes a lot of sense to me - thanks. I'm going to shoot you a PM and thanks in advance for sharing the music!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2016)

sambonee said:


> Ok Dale, so you've recently joined and a fellow veteran GCer says they've always enjoyed your playing. What's the story?


His former handle was 'tonedr'.
Many of his lesson vids can be found on youtube including the 'Lexington Lab Band' performances.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

thanks for sharing the info...appreciated!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

dale said:


> I feel like what i'm saying applies to many of us - i consider finding the guitar in my life one of the greatest things - it has been with me through all of life's twists, turns and changes. It has connected me with memories that are truly priceless. I'm thankful to be a part of this community and say a sincere thanks for sharing our common love of music and guitars!
> 
> dale


What I really like about you Dale is your so talented but yet very humble. You're are willing to share you knowledge with us. I have learned so many valuable things from you. 

That song was beautiful and very melodic! 

My guitar is my one constant in my life that never lets me down.

Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

hello Lola..thanks for the very kind post and it's good to be a part of this community. I'm glad you love guitar and i'm sure not only you, but many, have benefitted from that! Happy Holidays, your friend, dale.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and yours Dale and as always thanks for being a part of this community. Your contributions are invaluable.


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

sincere thanks for the kind post - i'm very thankful to share in such a great community.

Merry Christmas and i wish you the very best in the New Year!


----------



## sakuarius102 (Nov 23, 2016)

dale said:


> My arrangement of a Christmas classic played on a Collings I35LC (aged) ThroBak pups - thanks for listening!


Ohhh...perfect man. And big tone of your Collings


----------



## dale (Oct 9, 2016)

Sure appreciate you sharing your time to listen- Merry Christmas & Happy New Year!


----------

